# Sergeant Alejandro Martinez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Alejandro "Alex" Martinez*
Willacy County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, November 21, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 52
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 11/21/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Sergeant Alex Martinez was killed in a single vehicle crash near the intersection of FM 490 and FM 1425, southwest of Raymondville, at approximately 2:00 pm.

His Chevy Tahoe patrol vehicle overturned several times and came to rest in a nearby field. He suffered fatal injuries in the crash.

Sergeant Martinez had served with the Willacy County Sheriff's Office for 11 months and had previously served as the chief of the Raymondville Police Department.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Larry Spence
Willacy County Sheriff's Office
1371 Industrial Drive Drive
Raymondville, TX 78580

Phone: (956) 689-5576

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22277-sergeant-alejandro-alex-martinez#ixzz3Jn8H5GkV


----------

